# Foam Filter Bulk



## hydrashocker (Apr 1, 2007)

I am trying out one of the new Hydor 600 canister filters in my 120 gal fresh water. In the bottom there is a pre-filter foam about 1.3" thick or so and then there are two polish wool style filters about 3/4" thick when wet at the top. In the middle I have two rows of ceramics and one row of bio-balls with sponge centers. The thing works great however I would change out the couplers and I added/exchanged media of course.

Anyway, I need to replace both filters.

XC0402 which looks about like 30 ppi.
XC0408 which looks like just a wool style polisher.

They are about $24 and $18 bucks a piece so I was thinking about buying some bulk and cutting my own for more control and lowering cost. Does anyone currently do this and how did it work out? 

Thanks,
hydra


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use coralife 100 micron and other felts"cut to fit" in my sumps.All these pads work great you just need to find the right ones for your application.
Aquarium Filter Media: Drs Foster and Smith Mechanical filter Media
I still use a "lifegaurd" felt pad that is the best IMO,but can't anyone who still sells them!
all these pads are rinsed under pressure(like a hose) or even machine washable(the micron pads) for long life.I even bleach mine every 3-6 months.


----------



## hydrashocker (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry been really busy lately,

In that link the polisher I currently have looks like the Fine Beige. I wouldn't mine trying out a few, but what about the course pre-filter? What do they use in lets say the Eheim?


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

On my Fluval 306 I use Aquaclear 110 Foam Insert for my prefilter. I can cut three out of each foam block. Just cut an X in the foam then trim until you get a hole big enough to pull over intake.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I still use a "lifegaurd" felt pad that is the best IMO,but can't anyone who still sells them!
> all these pads are rinsed under pressure(like a hose) or even machine washable(the micron pads) for long life.I even bleach mine every 3-6 months.



You talking about these?
4-different "stages" or densities............

Lifegard Aquatics Aquamesh Stage 1 Black Progressive Filter Media at PETCO

Lifegard Aquatics Aquamesh Stage 2 Green Progressive Filter Media at PETCO

Lifegard Aquatics Aquamesh Stage 3 Blue Progressive Filter Media at PETCO

Lifegard Aquatics Aquamesh Stage 4 Grey Progressive Filter Media at PETCO


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I use the Coralife bulk 100u pads also and cut to size........much cheaper than purchasing custom media.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Buerkletucson said:


> You talking about these?
> 4-different "stages" or densities............
> 
> Lifegard Aquatics Aquamesh Stage 1 Black Progressive Filter Media at PETCO
> ...


It is none of those but nice try helping out!
It was/is a white pad about 2-3 times the thickness of the coralife 100micron,but WAY easier to clean/rinse.I'll look for a link to specific pad since if any one could find it I'd say buy stock in it.It seems if it works too good then things vanish in thin air!This pad was/is great but I just can't find it anymore(was at Drfosterandsmith but not anymore!).all my searches come up with nothing!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I found it but the price has gone way up!
Amazon.com : Lifegard Aquatics Bonded Filter Media 30" X 36" Felt Pad : Aquarium Filter Accessories : Pet Supplies
Even at $19 I think I'll order 2 so I get free shipping.
They were 1/2 the price last time I was able to get them but besides the new price I highly recommend these pads.The exact part number is ;R440480 and the product itself shoud be exactly the same as photo in link.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also check swisstropicals.com


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Well I found it but the price has gone way up!


That's 'cause you keep bragging them up! *r2



Damn' Amazon......the Walmart of the internet. 
Actually I do order a ton from them, enough to justify the Amazon Prime membership.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

susankat said:


> You can also check swisstropicals.com


that's a great site! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## hydrashocker (Apr 1, 2007)

So I'm looking at this Aquaclear 110 Foam Insert and it just appears like a brick sized pad. The one in my filter appears much larger, possibly 4" W X 7" L X 1.3" Thick. I seem to have maybe gotten off on the wrong foot. I'm looking for larger flat filtering media. This is my filter: Professional External Canister Filter, Filters, Technical Products ? HYDOR components for aquariums Here are the ones I'm trying to replace.

Black Foam Pad for Pro Canister Filter 450-600 - 2 pc.
HY-XC0402 Premium Aquatics - HY-XC0402 Aquarium Supplies

As you can see they appear larger and flatter than everything I've seen. I was thinking of buying a bulk sheet then cutting what I need out of them. The black pre-filter is thick and the polishers are two separate thin sheets. I think the pre-filter is about 30 ppi.

This is more of what I was thinking: Poret® Foam Shop | SWISSTROPICALS

Or if I could find a custom shop that would cut them to the size I need then I can cut the holes and such like maybe this manufacture: Custom Foam Filters for Aquariums

Here is another idea type: 10&apos; Roll Saltwater Aquarium Filters Pads Wet Dry Reef Canister Sump Fish Tank | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It never dawned on me to ask WHY you need to replace the pads?Unless they are falling apart they do not need to be replaced.Even if they are clogged they can probly be cleaned with a bleach/water(50/50) soak or something even easier.
I rinse my mechanical pads with a garden hose and good pressure.I actually have a piece of egg crate(lighting diffuser) that I put my pads on and then spray away.Some of my 100 micron,lifegard ,and other coarse pads are well over a year or two old.
Replacing a pad just because it is old or dirty is not necessary and becomes expensive.
I have heard GREAT things about poret foam,BUT at the price of it you had better learn to clean stuff before you invest in it(I wouldn't want to throw that stuff out!).


----------



## hydrashocker (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay, well I have great water psi at my house (about 110psi) and while it does clean them somewhat it doesn't get all the way through the mechanical pre-filter because it's very thick. Maybe I should just throw it against the concrete! The center is a real PITA to clean, however I have not tried a defuser. That's why I thought about either replacing them every few cleanings or cutting the thick one in half so I can clean the center easier. I've always shy away from any chemicals especially bleach because even a bit of residual will kill my bacteria colonies in my media.

As for the polishers, yes they are thin but my water pressure is tearing them up so lets just say they don't look new anymore. They have been through only 4 cleanings!

When I price out OEM replacements it is about $42 and shipping for a whole set, that's terrible. That's were I came up with the idea of how to create a cheaper alternative.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You could always replace with thinner material in layers that would be easier to clean.
I ordered a bunch of this stuff when I couldn't find the lifegard product.
Deep Blue Plain Poly Fiber Pad 18"x30"
It is very similiar to scrubby pads, but a little thicker(mostly it is cheap).
If you used thinner materials you could have multiple layers and even different densities.
Between the kensfish and drfostersmith links you should be able to gather all you need for lesss than the OEM price you listed and have a large amount leftover(years worth IMO).


----------



## hydrashocker (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like they have a few different coarseness ppi.


----------

